# Question About A Specific Signed Request



## Shula (Feb 6, 2018)

Hello. . I read the rules and was wondering if it is ok to post a link to a book about natural hair and/or a link to the site where the cousins could learn more about it if interested. I will not offer or mention it but just use it as a signature for more visibility. It is written from the perspective of if our natural hair could talk to us and it would look something like this:


 whonappy.com


----------

